# Anyone Mod Maglites?



## crockett (Aug 11, 2009)

Are there any forum members with a good reputation who will do mods to maglites under the following premise.

1. I ship a flashlight to them.
2. They mod it and return it in a reasonable amount of time ~ 2 weeks.
3. I put batteries in it.
4. It works.

I have a 2 D Maglite and a 3 C Maglite original incans. I'd like to do something with both of them to make them brighter.

They don't have to melt plastic but I would like them to be bright with some decent run time ~ 2+ hours on full blast?

If such a member exists, do they replace the reflector and front glass as well? Finally, are multiple modes possible or are these mods one mode only?

I'm not to keen on getting some rechargable NiMH "C" or "D" but if the charger isn't that inexpensive, I guess I'd be willing to do it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 12, 2009)

You mean, your *main* choice would be for it to run on Alkalines ?



_


----------



## linty (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, I'm sorta new here, but I found this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193434

that might be of help, some of them have "drop ins" which are dead simple to put in yourself, I actually ordered the "Malkoff 3d drop in" and I've read the instructions and it honestly looks like it takes maybe 3 seconds to do. 
---

Now, I really can't speak for other people but I do know that Donn and Scot (milkymods) both do mods (both great guys in my conversations with them), you could try and ask them? I know that Donn has some mags on sale you could have a look at, I don't have the link to the thread, sorry. Hope this helps and let us know what you decide! Good luck.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 18, 2009)

Alternatively, you could have a go at it yourself...

How To Mod a Maglite P7 - 38 PICS

... and there are numerous other options and combinations to choose from.


----------



## old4570 (Dec 28, 2009)

Easy enough ..

A 3D = 4.5v so if you go XP-G + a 4.5v driver you can have multi mode , Drivers out there for 2 mode , 3 mode or 5 mode . 

Source a heatsink , and put it together . 
Simple and will run alkalines . 

The 2D may want 2 x 3AA carriers to jack up the voltage , and a 8.4v driver .
Easy , + would most likely even run on dry cells .

Just depends on what you want the light to do , there is mild , and then there is Wild ! How much money do you want to spend ? 

A focused XP-G will throw real well , if you want more flood than throw , SSC P7 , but then you will need to spend more for quality parts so it will last . 

Use the search function for Maglite Mods .


----------



## Jash (Jan 9, 2010)

One word: Malkoff


----------



## Mik (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't have one personally, the upgrade from Terralux looks decent. There are some videos on youtube and google videos showing off the power and beam. The one I found particularly interesting was the comparison of the Terralux vs. Fenix TK40. The Fenix has better color and better flood, but the Terralux mod is not far behind. If they had not used such high color temperature LED's I would probably have one.


----------

